# canister filter hose locations???



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to know if anyone knows or has suggestions on where the best place in the tank to place the intake and exhaust hoses from a canister filter. on opposite sides of the tank? both on the same side? both in the middle? right now I have them on opposite sides. just curious? your input would be helpful!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i keep mine on opposite ends of tank.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I keep mine on opposite ends as well.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

same here...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with the above....gives best circulation


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

same, also have a powerhead at the output end pointed down to push detritus over to the intake end, fish like to play in it too


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

that sounds like the way to go. I like the powerhead Idea as well. thanks for the input.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

*canister filter hose lactaions???*

That's right! Bigger the tank, stronger the powerhead you need.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

any brand of power head you would suggest. I have a 210g running 1 fx5 and 2 a/c 110 hob filters.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Left side of tank facing right of tank (powerhead)
Left side of tank on wall Output for Cannister
Right side of tank on wall Imput. 

wow two ac 110's and a fx5, you don't need a power head you have enough movement with the 3 filters.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a single FX5 and a Hydor Koralia Powerhead on my 170g, the powerheads are wicked also. Though everyone has a difference preference


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

*canister filter hose lactaions???*



hgi said:


> I have a single FX5 and a Hydor Koralia Powerhead on my 170g, the powerheads are wicked also. Though everyone has a difference preference


Strongly recommend Hydor Koralia. I read that very low power consumption. Magnetic suction cup make it so long lasting.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

*canister filter hose lactaions???*

How long is your tank?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have the intake in the left hand corner and then a few inches to the right I have the spray-bar right alongside vertically with the output holes pointing away from it along the back of the tank. In theory the water goes across the back hits the far end of the tank and circles back along the front to the intake.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

lar said:


> How long is your tank?


it is 72" 24" 29" (L,D,H)


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I am going to look into getting a Koralia power head. They have a new one out with no fan blade in it? what is that about??


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I know alot of people that are starting to place the intake very close to the return. ie. outlet at top of tank, return in the same area but lower. Theory being that as the water rushes back to the tank from the return, the water it displaces will flow back towards the same side and get picked up by the intake. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I know alot of people that are starting to place the intake very close to the return. ie. outlet at top of tank, return in the same area but lower. Theory being that as the water rushes back to the tank from the return, the water it displaces will flow back towards the same side and get picked up by the intake. Hope that makes sense.


This is how my setup is like.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

^ same here, i have a FX5 on my 90 gallon with a homemade spray bar along the top and a homemade intake bar along the bottom of the tank on the same side. Provides perfect circulation, zero poo on my barebottom tank.

Exactly like the top tank in this pic

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a81/sinisterj808/5-10-08tankday047.jpg


----------

